# boîte



## dexterciyo

Hola a todos:

Buscando la traducción en portugués de una palabra, me encontré con esta palabra en español. Evidentemente proviene del francés, pero la RAE la recoge en su diccionario.

Yo jamás había visto tal palabra. ¿Alguno de ustedes sí? Y me pregunto cómo la pronuncian, ¿tal cual se escribe?

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

Hubo un tiempo (no sé precisar exactamente cuándo, pero sí hace más de treinta años) en que las salas de fiestas no eran como las de hoy que son discotecas. No había tanto ruido, tenían su propia orquesta, espacio para mesas y sillas, los bailes eran "de salón", etc, y se las llamaba "boîtes". Bueno, "buats", exactamente, que, como era francés, hacía más fino.


----------



## Södertjej

Me dice mi madre que no eran necesariamente bailes de salón, podía ser música pop, de moda de la época, años 70, en vivo o enlatada. Mucho decorado psicodélico y gente muy bien vestida, según los peculiares gustos de la época. Para muestra, un botón.


----------



## Pinairun

Bueno, las de la década anterior las describiría así: Sobre el parquet una pareja se marca unas pasos de baile, al son de "Ansiedad", de Nat King Cole.  Se trata de una «boîte» de los sesenta: con sus sofás rojos, con sus banquetas redondas... con los moños de ellas y las corbatas de ellos. Los camareros atendiendo al personal, atentos, discretos... que se mueven ágiles entre las mesas  esquivando a los que bailan. Una atmósfera densa de humo de los cigarrillos de los caballeros, ý de las señoritas, que también fuman. 
Ahora se ve un poco rancio.


----------



## Södertjej

¡Qué setentas más cincuenteros los tuyos, Pinairun! ¿Boîtes para señores mayores? Supongo que también las habría. Lo que describes es más bien una "sala de fiestas". Las boîtes eran más modernas. Los que antecedió a las discotecas en plan Travolta. Fuente: mi madre que se corrió muchas juergas en esos años.


----------



## Pinairun

Quizá por aquí llegó antes el uso de "boîte" (lo mismo que el plexiglas)  debido a nuestra cercanía con Francia. Ni los _caballeros_ ni las _señoritas_ eran gente mayor, pero su atuendo formal y sus maneras hacía que parecieran mayores. En los setenta las cosas ya no eran iguales.


----------



## Calambur

dexterciyo said:


> Yo jamás había visto tal palabra. ¿Alguno de ustedes sí? Y me pregunto cómo la pronuncian, ¿tal cual se escribe?


´
Yo sí la conozco, pero por aquí cayó en el olvido hace añares -ahora eso es una discoteca o un boliche, según las pretensiones del lugar o de quien usa la palabra-.
Con detalles coincidentes y otros no, eran como te dicen Södertjej y Pinairun, aunque a mí me parece que el _punto_ residía en que las *boîtes* eran muy oscuras... (lo que te permitía ciertos deslices... bueno, que tu cabecita imagine -pero no demasiado, tampoco-).

En fin, por aquí se pronunciaba "boat", pero algunos, para chacotear, decían "boite". 
Tan así es que _Les Luthiers_ hicieron una canción en _portuñol_ que decía:
"Dije de fazer romance, / dije coisas tan bonitas / que a garota me dio cita / pra bailar en uma boite... / *Coro:* Esa mismísima noite".
(Y pronunciaban boite...).


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Por acá también se solía ocupar también "*boîte"* para referirse a dichos lugares, aunque en la actualidad está en desuso completamente. Las veces en que la ví, fue en los periódicos y en revistas, así que nunca supe como se pronunciaba.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Aquí el término se empleó hasta hace unos veinte, veinticinco años, aproximadamente. Otra diferencia, al menos aquí, es que a las "boîtes" se iba casi siempre en pareja. A las discotecas de hoy en día muchos son los que van en grupos. También cambiaron las edades, actualmente empiezan a frecuentarlas siendo casi niñitos de pecho. Se pronunciaba como indica Pinairun.
Saludos


----------



## elineo

*La palabra boîte tiene su rais de la palabra griega antigua píxos (πύξος= caja), luego se convirtió en griego en la palabra pixís (πυξίς), luego en latino buxida y luego en francés boîte y en anglés box. La palabra pixís en griego significa también brújula, palabra que viene del buxida como el italiano bussola *


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá jamás escuché esa palabra. A esos establecimientos se les llamaba discotecas o discotheque (también según las pretensiones de los dueños).


----------



## Polizón

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Aquí el término se empleó hasta hace unos veinte, veinticinco años, aproximadamente. Otra diferencia, al menos aquí, es que a las "boîtes" se iba casi siempre en pareja. A las discotecas de hoy en día muchos son los que van en grupos. También cambiaron las edades, actualmente empiezan a frecuentarlas siendo casi niñitos de pecho. Se pronunciaba como indica Pinairun.
> Saludos


 
Igual por aquí. Cabe destacar que las boîtes que describe Pina eran propias de grandes urbes. 
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## 0scar

_*boîte*_*.*
 (Voz francesa).
* 1.     * f. Sala de fiestas o discoteca.

_Real Academia Española ©

_¿El sombrerito de la i es castellano?_ 
__
_


----------



## Polizón

0scar said:


> _*boîte*_*.*
> (Voz francesa).
> *1. *f. Sala de fiestas o discoteca.
> 
> _Real Academia Española ©_
> 
> ¿El sombrerito de la i es castellano?_ _


 
No, por eso la palabra va en cursiva; para destacar que la voz es francesa.


----------



## 0scar

Ah, en otras palabras, siempre que  se aclare que es voz extranjera  se podría meter en el RAE cualquier cosa: palabras  con  cedilla ç , con la beta alemana, caracteres cirílicos, idiogramas chinos...


----------



## jmnjmn

Están, por ejemplo _hall, living..._, pero en cambio encontrarás: coñá, güisqui, carné...

Doctores tiene la Iglesia.


----------



## Calambur

0scar said:


> _*boîte*_*.*
> (Voz francesa).
> *1. *f. Sala de fiestas o discoteca.
> 
> _Real Academia Española ©_
> 
> ¿El sombrerito de la i es castellano?_  _


Que yo sepa, no. Por lo visto, tenemos un nuevo tipo de acento.


----------



## Calambur

Polizón said:


> No, por eso la palabra va en cursiva; para destacar que la voz es francesa.


O sea que el Santísimo DRAE ya no es de la lengua española... solamente.



0scar said:


> Ah, en otras palabras, siempre que se aclare que es voz extranjera se podría meter en el RAE cualquier cosa: palabras con cedilla ç , con la beta alemana, caracteres cirílicos, idiogramas chinos...


Pues ¡claro!, hombre. ¡Qué troglodita sos, caray!


----------



## Polizón

0scar said:


> Ah, en otras palabras, siempre que se aclare que es voz extranjera se podría meter en el RAE cualquier cosa: palabras con cedilla ç , con la beta alemana, caracteres cirílicos, idiogramas chinos...


 
Buen punto. Habrá que preguntarle a los doctos de la RAE acerca de la inclusión en el DRAE de una palabra escrita tal cual en francés (con _accent circonflexe_) y pronunciación en el mencionado idioma.

Aclaro que nunca la he escuchado pronunciada en español. El DRAE tampoco da razón de cómo debe pronunciarse, pero al señalar que es francesa, presumo que debe pronunciarse en tal idioma.

Saludos,

Polizón


----------



## macame

Sin embargo para este sinónimo cambian la ortografía ¿?:

*cabaré**.*

(Del fr. _cabaret_).


*1. *m. Lugar de esparcimiento donde se bebe y se baila y en el que se ofrecen espectáculos de variedades, habitualmente de noche.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Jellby

Calambur said:


> O sea que el Santísimo DRAE ya no es de la lengua española... solamente.



Por eso es "Diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua", si aparece "española" se refiere a la academia, no a la lengua 

De todas formas, el significado que aparece de "boîte" es español, no dice qué significa la palabreja en francés ("caja"), aunque sí debería decir cómo se pronuncia.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Recuerdo que el chileno Alberto Fuguet usaba mucho esta palabra en una novela que se llama "Tinta roja". A ver qué nos comentan los chilenos. Por acá no se usa.

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Jellby said:


> Por eso es "Diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua", si aparece "española" se refiere a la academia, no a la lengua


No entiendo. En este preciso momento tengo sobre mis piernas el tomo II de la vigésima edición, y el nombre es _Diccionario de la lengua española._
¿Es que también le han cambiado el nombre al Santo DRAE?


----------



## jmnjmn

Jellby said:


> Por eso es "Diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua", si aparece "española" se refiere a la academia, no a la lengua
> 
> De todas formas, el significado que aparece de "boîte" es español, no dice qué significa la palabreja en francés ("caja"), aunque sí debería decir cómo se pronuncia.




Hola, Snob:

Si tienes un diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua Española, verás que en las primeras páginas aparecen las Academias de todos los países donde es oficial la lengua española. 

Para ver el significado de boîte en francés, hay que consultar los diccionarios de francés. En el de español vienen definiciones de las palabras en español.  
Por cierto, boîte en francés, además de caja, tiene el mismo significado que en español.
Cuando el diccionario pone "*voz*" francesa, ya te está diciendo como se pronuncia (como en francés). Si se refiriera a la escritura pondría "*grafía*" francesa.

Saludos.


----------



## Polizón

jmnjmn said:


> Hola, Snob:
> 
> Si tienes un diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua Española, verás que en las primeras páginas aparecen las Academias de todos los países donde es oficial la lengua española.
> 
> Para ver el significado de boîte en francés, hay que consultar los diccionarios de francés. En el de español vienen definiciones de las palabras en español.
> Por cierto, boîte en francés, además de caja, tiene el mismo significado que en español.
> Cuando el diccionario pone "*voz*" francesa, ya te está diciendo como se pronuncia (como en francés). Si se refiriera a la escritura pondría "*grafía*" francesa.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Exacto. A diferencia de "cabaré", que es una palabra proveniente del francés, pero castellanizada, la la palabra "_boîte_" se debe pronunciar en francés. Imagino que su uso intensivo en el español hizo que se incluya en el Diccionario de la lengua española, de la Real Academia Española. Claro que lo óptimo hubiera sido que se agregue una pronunciación en español (buat), pues sino pierde sentido buscar en un texto en español.

A propósito, Calambur, la misma duda me asaltó a mi hace un tiempo:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1055086

Saludos,

Polizón


----------



## Calambur

Hola, Polizón: muy bueno el vínculo, gracias.
(Me había pegado un susto...).


----------



## Pinairun

Jellby said:


> Por eso es "Diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua", si aparece "española" se refiere a la academia, no a la lengua
> 
> De todas formas, el significado que aparece de "boîte" es español, no dice qué significa la palabreja en francés ("caja"), aunque sí debería decir cómo se pronuncia.


 
En francés _boîte_ es palabra polisémica. Se distingue como "_boîte de nuit_", cuando se habla de sala de fiestas o discoteca, aunque en lenguaje corriente también se diga hoy "ir a la boîte" de forma abreviada.


----------



## Jellby

A ver, en cuanto al nombre del diccionario, estaba equivocado y hablé de memoria (mala memoria, obviamente). Es el "Diccionario de la lengua española", efectivamente.

Con la otra frase que puse quería decir que, a pesar de que sea una palabra francesa, con todos los significados que pueda tener en francés, en el Diccionario de la lengua española aparecen únicamente los significados que tiene la palabra en español, que pueden coincidir o no con los que tenga en francés. Por eso es un diccionario de la lengua española, y no francesa.


----------



## dexterciyo

Cierto. No me importa mucho que boîte signifique en francés 'caja', la verdad. A menos que esté haciendo un estudio etimológico sobre la palabreja. Pero sí a veces uno se queda un poco a cuadros respecto a la pronunciación: ¿y cómo se dirá? Como, por ejemplo, en mi caso.

Incluso existen otras palabras en el diccionario con voz francesa: _voyeur_ (que ahora pasa a decirse «voyerista»), _collage_, _boutique_...


----------



## Pinairun

Jellby, Dexterciyo, tenéis toda la razón. ¿Por qué ha de saber uno cómo dicen en Francia _boîte_, si en español debería leerse boite?

En algún sitio leí que debían pronunciarse tal cual se escriben, como se lee en español,  nada de "buat" ni "butic", ni "cheslong"  sino boite, boutique, y chaise longue si diera el caso.


----------



## Calambur

Y al final ¿cómo pronuncian _boîte _en España? (por aquí decían /_boat_/).


----------



## chamyto

¿¿¿ tal vez / "buat" /, como en francés  ???


----------



## Jellby

Si aparece como "voz francesa" y en cursiva, se pronuncia como en francés. Si se pronunciase "a la española", sería una palabra adaptada y se escribiría sin circunflejo y en redonda. Igual que ocurre con "_croissant_" y "cruasán" podría ocurrir (ignoro si ocurre) con "_boîte_" y "buat".


----------



## Pinairun

Sí, eso está claro, se pronuncia como en francés. ¿Pero no debería el DRAE, puesto que recoge la voz francesa,  indicar *cómo* se pronuncia en francés aunque fuera de forma aproximada?


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> Sí, eso está claro, se pronuncia como en francés. ¿Pero no debería el DRAE, puesto que recoge la voz francesa, indicar *cómo* se pronuncia en francés aunque fuera de forma aproximada?


 
Eso o escribirlo _*buat*_, como propone Jellby. De hecho en Brasil se usa *boate*, con el significado de discoteca, club nocturno, y se pronuncia siguiendo las normas del portugués brasileño.


----------



## Camilo1964

En Venezuela fueron muy populares durante cierto tiempo y la palabra se pronunciaba _*buá*_, sin sonido de _t_ al final.

Saludos, 

Camilo


----------



## ManPaisa

Camilo1964 said:


> En Venezuela fueron muy populares durante cierto tiempo y la palabra se pronunciaba _*buá*_, sin sonido de _t_ al final.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Camilo


 
Ya me imagino a una hermosa caraqueña diciendo:  _Vale, chamo, vamos a la buá. _


----------



## Camilo1964

ManPaisa said:


> Ya me imagino a una hermosa caraqueña diciendo:  _Vale, chamo, vamos a la buá. _


Cuando eso lo de _chamo _no se usaba, en tal caso: *Epa pavo, ¿me llevas para la buá del Hotel Tamanaco?*


----------



## Polizón

Pinairun said:


> Sí, eso está claro, se pronuncia como en francés. ¿Pero no debería el DRAE, puesto que recoge la voz francesa, indicar *cómo* se pronuncia en francés aunque fuera de forma aproximada?


 
Concuerdo plenamente contigo Pina. 
Me parece que la RAE patinó en la "buat".
Saludos.


----------



## Södertjej

¿Pero realmente se sigue usando la palabra _boîte_? En España salvo en alguna película de los años setenta no creo que se oiga. En esas épocas (cincuenta, sesenta, setenta) se escribía así, se pronunciaba /bua't/ y si se incluyó en el diccionario sería precisamente por su gran difusión, no porque fuera una palabra misteriosa que nadie sabía pronunciar. 

En todo caso serían los académicos de los países donde no se usa los que deberían haber reclamado que se añadiera una nota explicativa con su pronunciación. Que ya vale de echarle a la RAE las culpas de todo. Las otras academias también están para algo, ¿no?


----------



## Polizón

Södertjej said:


> ¿Pero realmente se sigue usando la palabra _boîte_? En España salvo en alguna película de los años setenta no creo que se oiga. En esas épocas (cincuenta, sesenta, setenta) se escribía así, se pronunciaba /bua't/ y si se incluyó en el diccionario sería precisamente por su gran difusión, no porque fuera una palabra misteriosa que nadie sabía pronunciar.
> 
> En todo caso serían los académicos de los países donde no se usa los que deberían haber reclamado que se añadiera una nota explicativa con su pronunciación. Que ya vale de echarle a la RAE las culpas de todo. Las otras academias también están para algo, ¿no?


 
No se escucha como antes, pero todavía se usa, sobre todo cuando nos referimos a estos lugares donde mozos de los cincuenta y sesenta se divertían en las noches. Mis padres todavía la mencionan.

Ahora bien, eso de ehcarle la culpa de todo a la RAE... bueno es que muchas veces no entendemos los criterios que emplea para incluir o excluir un término en su diccionario. Creo que es frustración de ver que algunos vocablo que solamente se dicen en ciertas regiones la ponen como si fuera de aceptación en todo el mundo de habla hispana. No es el caso de boîte, por cierto, que sí se difundió ampliamente, pero que olvidaron poner cómo se debería decir en español.

Saludos cordiales,

Polizón


----------



## Señor K

Cuento la historia que me hizo revivir este hilo.

Anoche estaba viendo la versión criolla del programa de concursos "Pasapalabra" y uno de los concursantes, para una definición, dijo "buat" (que es como se pronuncia por estos lados la palabra). Cuál no sería mi sorpresa cuando le dijeron que esa palabra no estaba contenida en el DLE, en circunstancias que por yo diría mínimo medio siglo efectivamente ha existido en el léxico no solo chileno, sino que hispanoparlante, por lo que leo de sus comentarios.

Así que me metí hoy al diccionario y no la encontré...  pero era porque había que escribirla con la tilde circunfleja. 
Y seguramente eso sucedió en el programa. Sus encargados no la conocían (de hecho, le pidieron al concursante que se las deletreara para buscarla) y, como no la escribieron con esa tilde, dijeron que no existía. Lo que me lleva a preguntarme ¿cómo la podría encontrar yo o cualquier otro, si en los teclados en español no está presente la tilde circunfleja? ¿O por qué tendría yo que deducir que la RAE guarda en su diccionario una palabra con grafía ajena al idioma que promueve? 

Me extraña que no haya habido nunca una castellanización de la palabra, sabiendo que era muy usada hasta hace unas décadas. Coincido con que es extraño que la RAE la haya registrado así y no con una versión propia (¿alguien alguna vez en el mundo castellano coloquial la habrá escrito con la tilde esa?).

En fin. Esa fue la razón de haber revivido el hilo.

Y, contestándole a JeSuisSnob... doce años después... 



JeSuisSnob said:


> Recuerdo que el chileno Alberto Fuguet usaba mucho esta palabra en una novela que se llama "Tinta roja". A ver qué nos comentan los chilenos. Por acá no se usa.
> 
> Saludos.



No he leído la novela, pero puedo aclararte, estimado (y para todos), que "boite" en Chile se identificaba usualmente con locales de mala muerte, tugurios con luces tenues, alcohol, mujeres bailando en prendas íntimas, bastante lumpen, que funcionaban hasta altas horas de la madrugada y en el cual había que estar atento a que no te llegara una puñalada, poco menos; no a esos lugares sofisticados a los que varios de ustedes se refieren. Seguramente a ese tipo de local se refiere Fuguet en su novela.


----------



## Don Quijote de la Panza

dexterciyo said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Buscando la traducción en portugués de una palabra, me encontré con esta palabra en español. Evidentemente proviene del francés, pero la RAE la recoge en su diccionario.
> 
> Yo *jamás había visto* tal palabra. ¿Alguno de ustedes sí? Y me pregunto cómo la pronuncian, ¿tal cual se escribe?



Tampoco; nunca leída, aunque sí la tenía, por allá entre telarañas en lo más recóndito de la memoria, como un galicismo rioplatense.




Señor K said:


> Coincido con que es *extraño que la RAE la haya registrado as*í y no con una versión propia (¿alguien alguna vez en el mundo castellano coloquial la habrá escrito con la tilde esa?).



¡Ay, Señor K! A mí ya nada me sorprende de la RAE... Meten a trancazos cualquier barbarismo que esté de moda por la TV peninsular, si así les da la ventolera, pero no lo hacen con palabras bien formadas y de amplio y antiguo uso, si no las usan ellos.

En estas comarcas se usa "_discoteca_" desde tiempos inmemoriales, cuando aún no tenía edad para ir allá. 

nota de moderador: editado para borrar comentarios que no tienen relación con el tema que se trata aquí. --- franzjekill---


----------



## Kaoss

Don Quijote de la Panza said:


> ¡Ay, Señor K! A mí ya nada me sorprende de la RAE... Meten a trancazos cualquier barbarismo que esté de moda por la TV peninsular, si así les da la ventolera, pero no lo hacen con palabras bien formadas y de amplio y antiguo uso, si no las usan ellos.
> 
> En estas comarcas se usa "_discoteca_" desde tiempos inmemoriales, cuando aún no tenía edad para ir allá.
> 
> nota de moderador: editado para borrar comentarios que no tienen relación con el tema que se trata aquí. --- franzjekill---


Boîte en españa se usó por última vez en 1983 o así  

Es una palabra que me suena, pero por haberla leído en libros o alguna revista vieja...


----------



## jilar

Yo en la vida me la encontré, hasta ahora. Claro que, entiendo, debo ser muy joven, del 76. 
En el 83 el francés estaba pasado de moda desde hace varios años. A lo mejor si hubiera estudiado francés, y no inglés, la tendría vista ya.


----------



## jorgema

Recuerdo haber escuchado esa palabra por primera vez en una telenovela brasileña (obviamente doblada al español) _Dancing Days_, con Sonia Braga, allá por los ochentas del siglo pasado. Y la *boîte *a la que se referían era ni más ni menos una discoteca o sala de baile. No tengo idea de si el original brasileño usaba el término y el doblaje no se tomó el trabajo de cambiarlo, o si, por el contrario, el doblaje uso un término que era popular en español en esa época. 
De mi país puedo decir que no recuerdo que la palabra cundiera como sinónimo para discoteca, y eso que este término también se empleaba con los sentidos de "tienda de discos" y "colección de discos". Yo lo olvidé hasta mucho tiempo después, cuando estudiando francés tropecé con _boîte_=caja


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Yo sí recuerdo que en Argentina se llamaba "boite" (pronunciado alternativamente castellanizado o no) a los lugares bailables.
Y en Uruguay también, porque recuerdo vívidamente a la troupe de Espalter, Almada, y compañía usando el término.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Señor K said:


> Y, contestándole a JeSuisSnob... doce años después...
> 
> No he leído la novela, pero puedo aclararte, estimado (y para todos), que "boite" en Chile se identificaba usualmente con locales de mala muerte, tugurios con luces tenues, alcohol, mujeres bailando en prendas íntimas, bastante lumpen, que funcionaban hasta altas horas de la madrugada y en el cual había que estar atento a que no te llegara una puñalada, poco menos; no a esos lugares sofisticados a los que varios de ustedes se refieren. Seguramente a ese tipo de local se refiere Fuguet en su novela.


Gracias por tu respuesta, mi estimado. Y gracias también a los demás compañeros.

A seguir bien.


----------

